# Die neue stellt sich vor



## ChristinaDingens (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Liebe User,
ich möchte  mich gerne kurz vorstellen. Meine Name ist Christina und ich wollte gar keinen Teich  Also, jedenfalls nicht so einen, wie wir ihn jetzt haben. Aber der Reihe nach...
Im Zuge unserer Garten Neuanlage wollte ich gerne einen kleinen Tümpel mit Sitzplatz. Mir ging es um etwas Geplätscher, also einen Quellstein, vielleicht eine kleine Seerose einen kleinen __ Rohrkolben. Der Aufwand, den ein "vernünftiger" Teich mit sich bringt wollte ich jedenfalls nicht. Unser Gala Bauer hat uns aber dringend davon abgeraten. Wenn Wasser im Garten, dann sollten wir das "richtig" oder gar nicht machen. Angesteckt von dieser Aussage, wollte mein Mann dann plötzlich einen Teich, der sich vielleicht sogar für den Besatz mit Fischen (Koi) eignen würde. Mit dem immer weiter ausufernden Projekt, kamen natürlich immer mehr Fragen auf. Auf der Suche nach Antworten (und den sich zum Teil massiv wiedersprechenden Aussagen) bin ich schließlich hier gelandet. Ich bin mittlerweile sehr verunsichert und Frage mich, was wir uns da eigentlich "angetan" *gg* haben. 
Die Eckdaten:  
Es ist ein Folienteich geworden. Die Folie wurde quasi vorkonfektioniert und dann von einer Fachfirma verlegt. 
Leider ist es bei uns sehr anmoorig und wir haben einen sehr niedrigen Grundwasserspiegel. So ist der Teich nur 1,07 tief geworden. Ich glaube er fasst etwa 12 Kubik Wasser und die Tiefwasser Fläche beläuft sich auf etwa ca 22 qm. Bezüglich Pumpe und __ Filtersystem haben wir uns von NaturaGard beraten lassen. Auch die meisten Pflanzen kommen von dort. 
Ich freue mich auf einen regen Austausch mit euch und Hoffe auf viele erfahrene Menschen, die Lust haben einem Newbie auf den Weg zu Helfen.
Falls ihr Fragen zu mir oder unserem Teich habt, immer her damit.
Anbei ein paar Fotos vom Momentanen Zustand. Ich bitte um etwas Nachsicht, weil wir immer noch eine Baustelle haben.
 
        .
Liebe Grüße 
Christina


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichkloppis 
schön neue Suchtis mit neuen Bildern zu sehen 
Euer Teich macht einen netten Eindruck, nur die Koi in dem flachen Becken  und das in eurer kalten Region 
Ich glaube ihr werdet auf dauer auch nicht glücklich mit eurem Filter 
Da wartet schon Teich 2.0 in den Startlöchern 

Trotz alledem


----------



## ASSchlicki (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Christian,

auch ich bin erst vor ein paar Tagen hier ins Forum gekommen, habe aber schon einige Jahre Erfahrungen gesammelt. Leider waren auch negative dabei, also wenn etwas geplant wird am Teich bitte vorher hier gut informieren.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## ChristinaDingens (15. Juli 2016)

P.S und kann mir jemand sagen, was das für Wurm ähnliche Anlagerungen sind? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## ChristinaDingens (15. Juli 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo und herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichkloppis
> schön neue Suchtis mit neuen Bildern zu sehen


Vielen Dank für den netten "Empfang"



troll20 schrieb:


> Euer Teich macht einen netten Eindruck, nur die Koi in dem flachen Becken  und das in eurer kalten Region


So kalt wird es bei uns nicht. Die letzten Winter waren bei uns jedenfalls keine. Trotzdem habe ich geahnt, das die mangelnde Tiefe ein Problem wird


troll20 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr werdet auf dauer auch nicht glücklich mit eurem Filter



*kreisch* warum nicht? Wir haben uns beraten lassen und überhaupt und sowieso.


troll20 schrieb:


> Da wartet schon Teich 2.0 in den Startlöchern
> 
> Trotz alledem


 Hör auf, ich möchte das nicht....das Gartenprojekt hat mich auf absehbare Zeit den Rest meiner spärlichen Nerven gekostet



ASSchlicki schrieb:


> Hallo Christian,
> 
> auch ich bin erst vor ein paar Tagen hier ins Forum gekommen, habe aber schon einige Jahre Erfahrungen gesammelt. Leider waren auch negative dabei, also wenn etwas geplant wird am Teich bitte vorher hier gut informieren.
> 
> ...


Hallo Andreas, genau darum habe ich mich hier angemeldet. Ich habe schnell gemerkt, das dieses Thema eine Menge KnowHow benötigt. Hätte ich geahnt, das es eigentlich eine Wissenschaft ist, hätte ich wohl die Finger davon gelassen


----------



## troll20 (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Christina, deine __ Würmer kann ich leider nicht auf dem Handy erkennen. Das müsste ich mir heute Abend wenn dann auf dem läppi anschauen, wenn bis dahin kein anderer etwas erkannt hat.
Der Filter  wie sage ich das am besten. 
Der bedeutet viel Wartungsarbeiten bei zu wenig biologischer Reinigunsleistung. Irgendwann wird es euch gewiss zu viel ständig das Ding zu zerlegen und zu reinigen.  Besonders wenn die Fische wachsen und nach Futter schreien. Auf Grund der geringen Biologie müsst ihr auch gut die Wasserwerte im Auge behalten und fleißig Teilwasserwechsel  (TWW) machen. 
Aber lest euch erstmal durch die Beiträge und dann wird schon bald die Erkenntnis einsetzen


----------



## Goldfischline (15. Juli 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen ,
Schönen Teich hast 

Ich habe mit einer teichwanne ohne fische angefangen,dann kam Teich mit fischen und Technik,und vor einer Woche haben wir den Teich erweitert

Glaub mir, wenn's dich gepackt hat, bauste nochmal um und erweiterst grins.

Hier im Forum bist richtig,hab auch viel tips etc bekommen.

LG 
Maja


----------



## Winterflower (15. Juli 2016)

ich glaube diese wurmartigen dinger sind mücken larven  habe einen größeren schalen teich noch ohne fischis


----------



## pema (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
hast du mal die braunen '__ Würmer' berührt? Ich glaube nämlich, das sind keine Lebewesen, sondern Ausscheidungen...vermutlich von __ Schnecken.
Ich habe so etwas auch schon öfter im Teich gesehen und bei Berührung zerfällt das Ganze.
petra


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Juli 2016)

Schöner Teich und er wird noch schöner, wenn erst die Pflanzen wachsen.

Die kleinen, beunruhigenden Bemerkungen sind hier oft nett gemeint von Leutchen, die nix verkaufen wollen, aber manchmal schon einiges gekauft oder probiert hatten.

Leider, kommen eben dann auch Tip´s, die manchma etwas zu spät sind, weil Euer Teich ist ja fertig.

Was ich pers. total super finde, ist dass ihr nicht vermörtelt habt!
So kommt man im Ernstfall (JA...der Filter...die Technik...der Kies...Koi...die Teichtiefe) immer an die Folie ran.

So lange bleibt bitte hier im Forum und berichtet!
Vom Kies, Filterreinigung und Technik und den Fischen.

Der NG Filter steht hinter der Sitzbank...wie hoch ist der denn über dem Teichwasserspiegel?
Den Skimmer kenne ich ja..ein Messner Schwimmskimmer mit 1,25"Anschluß...
Habt ihr noch einen Bodenansaugpunkt unten und dann eine Pumpe im Wasser für Skimmer und Bodenansaugpunkt (vermutlich so ein NG Gitterrohr?)
Was für eine Pumpe? oder gar zwei?
Und genießt etwas.


----------



## Ida17 (15. Juli 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen Christina! 

Hübsche Anlage, aber da kommen doch wohl noch ein paar Pflanzen oder? 
12 Kubikmeter sind nicht gerade viel für Koi, da wirst wirklich noch mal Buddeln müssen denn diese Fische machen süchtig! 
Viel Spaß bei uns und bei Fragen fragen!!


----------



## Michael H (15. Juli 2016)

Dann auch mal ein Hallo von mir ....

Freu mich schon auf deine / eure Teich - Bau Doku 2.0 .

Weil glaub mir die wird kommen schon alleine weil ihr Koi haben wollt und das geht auf Dauer mit den 12 Kubik und vorallem mit eurem momentanen Filter nicht .


----------



## ChristinaDingens (15. Juli 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Christina, deine __ Würmer kann ich leider nicht auf dem Handy erkennen. Das müsste ich mir heute Abend wenn dann auf dem läppi anschauen, wenn bis dahin kein anderer etwas erkannt hat.


 Da wäre ich dir Dankbar und was den Filter betrifft...das macht mein Mann Nee im Ernst. Uns war klar, das der Teich viel Arbeit machen wird. Ich bin gespannt wie es in der Realität aussieht.



Goldfischline schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen ,
> Schönen Teich hast
> 
> Ich habe mit einer teichwanne ohne fische angefangen,dann kam Teich mit fischen und Technik,und vor einer Woche haben wir den Teich erweitert
> ...


Hallo Maja, vielen Dank für die Begrüßung. Ich bin gespannt wo die Reise hingeht. Wie gesagt, eigentlich war das alles nicht geplant und von daher bin ich im Moment ausreichend erschrocken über den ganzen Aufwand der dahinter steckt. Ich habe ein wenig Sorge, dass uns das Thema überfordern wird.



Winterflower schrieb:


> ich glaube diese wurmartigen dinger sind mücken larven  habe einen größeren schalen teich noch ohne fischis


Hallo Winterflower, vielen Dank für den Tip. Ich schließe das aber auf, weil ich Mückenlarven kenne, die Dinger Bewegen sich nicht. Es sieht eher nach Ablagerung bzw. Ausscheidungen aus. Es verteilt sich über den ganzen Teich und hat immer eine ähnliche Form und Ausmaße. Wenn man es berührt, zerfällt es.



pema schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hast du mal die braunen 'Würmer' berührt? Ich glaube nämlich, das sind keine Lebewesen, sondern Ausscheidungen...vermutlich von __ Schnecken.
> Ich habe so etwas auch schon öfter im Teich gesehen und bei Berührung zerfällt das Ganze.
> petra


Genau so sieht das auch aus. Schnecken habe ich noch keine entdecken können. Was nichts heißen muss. Aber die Schnecken müssten bei den Ausscheidungen eine gewisse Größe haben oder?! Ich habe überlegt ob es Vogelkacke sein könnte? Wir haben sehr viele Schwalben. Aber das passt irgendwie auch nicht so richtig.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Schöner Teich und er wird noch schöner, wenn erst die Pflanzen wachsen.
> 
> Die kleinen, beunruhigenden Bemerkungen sind hier oft nett gemeint von Leutchen, die nix verkaufen wollen, aber manchmal schon einiges gekauft oder probiert hatten.
> 
> ...


Hallo Thorsten, vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Ich bin ja hier um zu lernen und freue mich über jeden Input. Auch über die Dinge, die ich vielleicht jetzt gerade nicht so gerne hören möchte *gg*. Ich behalte es aber im Hinterkopf und es sensibilisiert mich, wenn die ersten Probleme auftauchen. Außerdem komme ich im Moment ja überall noch dran. Der Gala Mensch ist auch noch da und könnte Dinge entsprechend verändern. Von daher Feuer frei
Wenn es nach mir geht, würden die ersten Fische erst nächsten Sommer kommen. Dann sind die Pflanzen angewachsen und wir wissen wie der Teich sich eingestellt hat. Ob das Sinn macht?! Das wir an die Folie kommen war mir wichtig. Einzig auf Höhe der Trittstufen wird es schwierig. Wegen der Filter mache ich gleich noch Fotos. Höhe etwa ein Meter über Teichniveau, glaube ich. Wie du richtig erkannt hast, steht er auf dem Hochbeet hinter der Bank. Außerdem ist da noch so ein blaues "Dingens". Und am Boden liegt auch noch etwas....warte, ich mach mal eben Fotos. Ich denke damit kannst du mehr anfangen, als wenn ich mir, ahnungslos wie ich bin "einen zurecht stammele". Von den Details habe ich nämlich keine Ahnung. Das haben die Männer nach mehrfacher, ausgiebiger NaturaGard Beratung ausbaldowert.


----------



## ChristinaDingens (15. Juli 2016)

Ich meine, es müssten zwei Pumpen geben.
Der Filterturm besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:


      

Das blaue "Dingens" sieht aus wie ein Ufo:
  

Ist das ein Bodensauger?


----------



## Lion (15. Juli 2016)

Christina,
einen sehr schönen Steingarten mit einem sehr schönen Teich habt Ihr Euch angelegt.
Ab jetzt würde ich das ganze nur noch genießen. Frostfreie Tiefe ist 0,90, also ist Euer Teich tief genug.
Das ganze sieht geschmackvoll aus und somit viele schöne erholsame Stunden in Eurer Fühlwohloase.
 Beste Grüße Léon


----------



## ChristinaDingens (15. Juli 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen Christina!
> 
> Hübsche Anlage, aber da kommen doch wohl noch ein paar Pflanzen oder?
> 12 Kubikmeter sind nicht gerade viel für Koi, da wirst wirklich noch mal Buddeln müssen denn diese Fische machen süchtig!
> Viel Spaß bei uns und bei Fragen fragen!!



Hallo Ida, danke dir für das Herzliche Willkommen, die Pflanzen sind alle noch nicht richtig drin. Ich bin mir nicht sicher wegen des Substrats. Die einen sagen ja, die anderen nein. Ich möchte der Optik wegen keine Körbe. Nur in den Kies finde ich nicht optimal. Wir haben den Tip erhalten, die Pflanzen mit in Feinstrümpfen gefüllten lehmigen Sand zu ummanteln. Grundsätzlich möchte ich den Teich schon ordentlich und vielseitig bepflanz haben. Allerdings wollte ich auch nicht zu viel kaufen. Ich muss ja auch gucken, was bei uns überhaupt anwachsen möchte. Das Problem wird die Tiefe und der Platz sein....tiefer geht wegen dem Grundwasser nicht. Ursprünglich war schon geplant den Teich auf 130 runter zu bringen. Dann kam das Wasser und damit hatte sich das leider erledigt.
Oder meinst du die Beete im Hintergrund?! die werden bepflanzt so bald die Bewässerung drin liegt. Wie gesagt, noch ist der gesamte Garten Baustelle.


----------



## ChristinaDingens (15. Juli 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Dann auch mal ein Hallo von mir ....
> 
> Freu mich schon auf deine / eure Teich - Bau Doku 2.0 .
> 
> Weil glaub mir die wird kommen schon alleine weil ihr Koi haben wollt und das geht auf Dauer mit den 12 Kubik und vorallem mit eurem momentanen Filter nicht .


Ich ahnte das der Teich für die Koi zu klein wird. Ich selber hätte auch kein Problem mit Goldfischen Das wird sich finden, denke ich. 



Lion schrieb:


> Christina,
> einen sehr schönen Steingarten mit einem sehr schönen Teich habt Ihr Euch angelegt.
> Ab jetzt würde ich das ganze nur noch genießen. Frostfreie Tiefe ist 0,90, also ist Euer Teich tief genug.
> Das ganze sieht geschmackvoll aus und somit viele schöne erholsame Stunden in Eurer Fühlwohloase.
> Beste Grüße Léon


Vielen Dank lieber Léon, noch ist nicht mit genießen. Ein Bisschen muss ich mich noch gedulden. Die Beete müssen noch mit Bewässerung und Licht ausgestattet werden und vor allem muss das alles noch bepflanzt werden. Aber ich bin da guter Dinge. Der Steingarten hat sich einfach entwickelt. Angefangen hat es mit der Sanierung einer alten Natursteinmauer auf der anderen Seite und dann ist die einfach weiter gewachsen. Steine scheinen Rudeltiere zu sein Ich bin gespannt wie es am Ende aussehen wird. Ich freue mich schon sehr endlich los zu legen. Auf das wohlfühlen natürlich auch


----------



## Ansaj (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Christina,
einen schönen Teich hast du da, da wird sicher mal was ganz Tolles draus, wenn Pflanzen und Co sich entwickelt haben.



> Wenn Wasser im Garten, dann sollten wir das "richtig" oder gar nicht machen.



Dem stimme ich so gar nicht zu. Was ist schlecht daran, eine kleine Oase ohne Fische mit ein paar Pflanzen zu gestalten? Klein anfangen schadet doch nicht. Aber nun ist der Teich ja da und daran wirst du bestimmt auch viel Freude haben.

Von Kois würde ich allerdings auch dringend abraten. 12 m³ ist wirklich nicht viel und Fische sind nun mal Lebewesen mit Bedürfnissen, denen man ein schönes Heim gestalten sollte und nicht dem absoluten Minimum aussetzen sollte (meine Meinung) und da steht für mich genügend Platz ganz oben.
Goldfische würden gehen und da sind 12 m³ schon eher machbar, aber auch nicht gerade viel. Zudem vermehren sie sich schnell und ihr müsstet durch Verschenken der Nachzucht dafür sorgen, dass es nicht zu einer Überpopulation kommt. Auch die geringe Tiefe ist etwas kritisch, aber es kommt auf die Winter an. Da könnte man zusätzlich mit einer Teichheizung oder Abdecken Puffer schaffen. Es gibt auch viele schöne Zuchtformen des normalen Goldfischs: gelbe, Sarasa (rot-weiß), __ Shubunkin (blau-bunt), normale Schwanzflosse, __ Kometenschweif oder Wakin, so dass man in kleineren Teichen eine gute Alternative zu bunten Kois hat.
Aber ihr könnt euch ja auch mal nach kleineren Arten umgucken, z.B.: Regenbogenelritzen oder Goldelritzen.
Ich bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## fiseloer (15. Juli 2016)

Liebe Christina,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.

Ich finde den Teich durchaus gelungen und er wird sicher ein ordentliches Heim für __ Molche, __ Kröten, __ Frösche, __ Libellen und andere wasserliebende Arten.
Gegen einige Goldfische, __ Shubunkin, Sarasa etc. ist sicher auch nichts zu sagen.

Wenn Du jedoch ernsthaft über Koi nachdenkst, ist der Teich zu klein und der Filter ungeeignet.
Es tut mir Leid wenn ich das so klar sagen muss.

Lese Dich hier mal ein und lass Dir das in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## mitch (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo Christina,


ChristinaDingens schrieb:


> Das blaue "Dingens" sieht aus wie ein Ufo


Das scheint die UVC Lampe zu sein ==> https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=uvc+55+watt+tmc+pro+clear


 mit den Fischen würde ich noch etwas warten, gekauft und eingesetzt sind sie gleich - aber wenn es mal ans herausfangen geht  wird es nicht so leicht.

wie Ansaj schon schreibt: Regenbogenelritzen oder Goldelritzen
==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/regenbogen-elritze.41994/
==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/goldelritze.41969/

und die machen nur kleine Häufchen ins Wasser  im Gegensatz zu Koi + __ Goldfisch


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juli 2016)

ChristinaDingens schrieb:


> Ich selber hätte auch kein Problem mit Goldfischen Das wird sich finden, denke ich.


Denke eher über Goldelrizen und Regenbogenelrizen nach. Goldfische wühlen im Grund. Das kann dazu führen das das Wasser immer etwas schmutzig aus sieht. Bei der Teichgröße können Goldelrizen und Regenbogenelrizen möglicherweise ganz ohne Filter klar kommen, wenn viele Pflanzen im Teich sind. Im Lexikon hier im Forum findest du was zu den Fischen. Die Goldelrizen vermehren sich genauso schnell wie Goldfische, so das du bestimmt in der nähe jemanden findest der welche ab gibt. Durch die geringere Größe sind diese aber nicht so Gewässer belastend. Irgend wer im Forum meinte sogar das sie in geringen Massen auch Algen fressen.

Die Filteranlage welche Ihr habt hat zwei Punkte, welche den meisten Teichbesitzern nicht gefällt. Ich kenne die nicht aber ich hab es es hier so aus dem Forum heraus gelesen. Der Reinigungsaufwand ist ziemlich hoch und die Stromkosten sind auch hoch. Dadurch das das Wasser immer so hoch gepumpt werden muss, wird viel Energie in die Anlage gesteckt. 
In der anfangs fasse des Teiches hält sich der Reinigungsaufwand noch in Grenzen. Das wird aber mehr, wenn erst zum Beispiel Goldfische im Teich sind.


----------



## Muschelschubserin (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo Christina, 

auch von mir ein "herzliches Willkommen" im Forum

Es sieht schon schön aus was ihr euch da geschaffen habt. 

Ich bin auch ein Neuling bezüglich Teichbau. Wir haben unseren im letzten Herbst angelegt.
MEIN Eindruck ist aber, dass es gar nicht so viel Arbeit macht, wenn erstmal alles läuft und man nicht so "sensible" Fische wie Kois im Teich hat. Statt Rasen mähen meditiere ich nun beim Algen keschen. Das gefällt mir viel besser, da es so viel zu beobachten gibt.

Unsere Teichgröße ist ähnlich und da ich gar keinen Filter nutzen möchte, habe ich mich für Goldelritzen entschieden. (Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich am Anfang gar keine Fisch wollte).
Diese vermehren sich nun ohne Ende (werden nicht gefüttert) und ich nehme somit an, dass sie sich in dem Wasser wohl fühlen. 



Und deine Idee, mit einem Besatz evtl. bis zum nächsten Jahr zu warten, finde ich sehr gut. 

Ich wünsche euch viel Freude am Teich.


----------



## mariohbs (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo Christina,

muss doch auch mal sagen, dass mir euer Teich super gefällt  
Wenn das erst einmal alles fein an- und verwachsen ist, wird das eine richtig tolle Wohlfühl-Oase. 

Was die Fische angeht würde ich dir auch von Kois abraten und auch Goldfische kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht guten Gewissens empfehlen. Ich habe welche und ja, sie sind schon schön anzuschaun aber sie vermehren sich auch wie die Karnickel. Leider wird man den Nachwuchs auch nicht wirklich los, so überhaupt das fangen gelingt....  Ich würde da sagen, hör auf Totto - das passt dann schon. 

Ich habe auch noch __ Moderlieschen drin, die zwar nicht bunt sind aber wunderschön anzusehen wenn sei im Schwarm schwimmen oder wenn sie zum Mücken fangen aus dem Wasser hüpfen. Also auch diese kann ich sehr empfehlen auch wenn sie recht kein sind und man erstmal denkt "die seh ich ja gar nicht". 



Muschelschubserin schrieb:


> MEIN Eindruck ist aber, dass es gar nicht so viel Arbeit macht, wenn erstmal alles läuft und man nicht so "sensible" Fische wie Kois im Teich hat



Dem schließe ich mich mal uneingeschränkt an. Früher habe ich deutlich mehr Zeit mir Rasen-Mähen, Unkraut ausstechen oder Blumen gießen verbracht als ich heute in den Teich investiere. Die meisten Dinge am Teich regeln sich mit Geduld von ganz allein.

Also habt viel Spaß mit eurem Teich und berichtet weiter wie er sich entwickelt!

Mario


----------



## Turbo (18. Juli 2016)

Salü
Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
Wenn du wenig Arbeit mit dem Teich willst, verzichte auf Fische. Das Getier wird selber einwandern und ist wunderschön anzuschauen.
Mein Teich gibt nicht mehr Arbeit als das Rasenmähen der selben Fläche. (er hat etwa dieselbe Wassermenge wie dein Teich))
Du setzt dir mit dem Besatz den zukünftigen Pflegeaufwand selber fest.
Viel Spass mit dem Teich.


----------



## 4711LIMA (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo Christina, ein netter Teich und ich würd mir erst mal nicht so viel Sorgen machen. Kopf zerbrechen reicht auch dann noch wennst ein konkretes Problem hast. Mit NG bist Du sicher nicht falsch aufgestellt, ansonsten gibts was den Teichbau betrifft so viele Meinungen wie Teiche. Ganz sicher hätte man alles gans anders bauen können aber jetzt ist's schon fertig und das wichtigste ist ein bisschen Geduld dass die Pflanzen anwachsen.
Viel Spass dabei!


----------



## Ida17 (18. Juli 2016)

Hallöchen! 

Dass da noch mehr Pflanzen hinkommen wage ich nicht zu bezweifeln, ich weiß noch wie kahl mein Teich letztes Jahr am Anfang aussah 
Es gibt zwar eine Faustregel, dass nicht die gesamte Oberfläche des Teiches mit Pflanzen bedeckt sein soll, zwecks Gasaustausch, aber ich würde einfach mal ausprobieren was angeht und was nicht. Man kann natürlich ein bisschen schummeln und schon große Pflanzen kaufen (tüdellü... )


----------



## wander-falke (18. Juli 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen,

Geniest erst mal die restlichen Monate der Saison16 und die Saison 17.
Dann macht euch Gedanken im Winter 17/18 ob es viel oder wenig Arbeit war und ob der Teich geändert werden muss.
Wenn ja, dann plant in 18, so dass Ihr im Frühjahr 19 starten könnt.
Wenn nein, dann eben erst später

Also, alles ganz gemach und nix überstürzen und nicht verrückt machen lassen.

Achso, Hübsches Gewässer übrigens


----------



## ChristinaDingens (20. Juli 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Hallo Christina,
> einen schönen Teich hast du da, da wird sicher mal was ganz Tolles draus, wenn Pflanzen und Co sich entwickelt haben.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Ansaj, vielen Dank! Na ja, wir leben hier direkt am Moor. Halten Pferde und sind hier ohne hin mit jeder Menge Stechviechern versorgt. So eine kleine Oase, entwickelt sich vermutlich schnell in eine Mücken und Algenfalle. Das war jedenfalls die Argumentation unseres GaLa Menschen. Ansonsten teile ich deine Meinung. Ich selber habe von je her ein Problem mit schlecht eingesperrten Tieren. Da bilden Fische für mich keine Ausnahme. Ich persönlich hätte vermutlich keine Freude daran, wenn ich immer das Gefühl habe, den Fischen geht es bei uns nicht gut....Im Moment bearbeite ich meinen Mann, bezüglich der "fischigen" Alternativen. Der sieht das nämlich anders und will nicht so viel Geld in die Hand genommen haben, für Fische, die er eigentlich nicht möchte 



fiseloer schrieb:


> Liebe Christina,
> 
> auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.
> 
> ...



fiseloer, keinen Grund sich zu entschuldigen Ich habe mich hier angemeldet, weil ich ehrliche Antworten möchte. Danke dafür! Ich selber würde vermutlich aktuell gar keine Fische einsetzen. Ich Hoffe ich kann meinen Mann auch irgendwie überzeugen.
Es wäre toll wenn ihr noch mal Lust hättet zu schreiben, warum genau Filter und Teich nicht geeignet sind. Vor allem was den Filter betrifft wäre das spannend. Schließlich hatte er sich extra von NaturaGart beraten lassen. Das geht ihm gerade gar nicht in den Kopf



mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Christina,
> 
> Das scheint die UVC Lampe zu sein ==> https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=uvc+55+watt+tmc+pro+clear
> 
> ...



Danke dir für die Links, das ist sehr Hilfreich. Das Forum bietet so viel Infos, so das ich dir für den Filter gerade sehr Dankbar bin.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Denke eher über Goldelrizen und Regenbogenelrizen nach. Goldfische wühlen im Grund. Das kann dazu führen das das Wasser immer etwas schmutzig aus sieht. Bei der Teichgröße können Goldelrizen und Regenbogenelrizen möglicherweise ganz ohne Filter klar kommen, wenn viele Pflanzen im Teich sind. Im Lexikon hier im Forum findest du was zu den Fischen. Die Goldelrizen vermehren sich genauso schnell wie Goldfische, so das du bestimmt in der nähe jemanden findest der welche ab gibt. Durch die geringere Größe sind diese aber nicht so Gewässer belastend. Irgend wer im Forum meinte sogar das sie in geringen Massen auch Algen fressen.
> 
> Die Filteranlage welche Ihr habt hat zwei Punkte, welche den meisten Teichbesitzern nicht gefällt. Ich kenne die nicht aber ich hab es es hier so aus dem Forum heraus gelesen. Der Reinigungsaufwand ist ziemlich hoch und die Stromkosten sind auch hoch. Dadurch das das Wasser immer so hoch gepumpt werden muss, wird viel Energie in die Anlage gesteckt.
> In der anfangs fasse des Teiches hält sich der Reinigungsaufwand noch in Grenzen. Das wird aber mehr, wenn erst zum Beispiel Goldfische im Teich sind.


Danke dir für den Hinweis. Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen Faden, der sich vielleicht mit schlechten Erfahrungen bzw. überhaupt mit Erfahrungen mit diesem __ Filtersystem beschäftigt?




Muschelschubserin schrieb:


> Hallo Christina,
> 
> auch von mir ein "herzliches Willkommen" im Forum
> 
> ...


Danke dir! Hast du vielleicht mal den Link zu deinem Teich?



mariohbs schrieb:


> Hallo Christina,
> 
> muss doch auch mal sagen, dass mir euer Teich super gefällt
> Wenn das erst einmal alles fein an- und verwachsen ist, wird das eine richtig tolle Wohlfühl-Oase.
> ...



Hallo Mario, vielen Dank für deinen netten Post! Mit Moderlieschen (was für ein Name) werde ich mich mal beschäftigen. Springende Fischlein klingen gut. Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass sich der Teich einfach von alleine einstellen wird. Wir haben jetzt am Wochenende die Wasserpflanzen gepflanzt und ich gucke jeden Tag ob schon was gewachsen ist 



Turbo schrieb:


> Salü
> Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.
> Wenn du wenig Arbeit mit dem Teich willst, verzichte auf Fische. Das Getier wird selber einwandern und ist wunderschön anzuschauen.
> Mein Teich gibt nicht mehr Arbeit als das Rasenmähen der selben Fläche. (er hat etwa dieselbe Wassermenge wie dein Teich))
> ...



Salü Turbo, ja ich glaube das mittlerweile auch. Leider ist das eben nicht nur meine Entscheidung. Der Teich ist eigentlich Sache meines Mannes, weil er sich unbedingt Fische gewünscht hat. Nun stehen wir halt da mit "nichts halben und nichts ganzem" wie man so schön sagt. Jedenfalls wenn es um das Thema Fischbesatz geht.....



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Hallo Christina, ein netter Teich und ich würd mir erst mal nicht so viel Sorgen machen. Kopf zerbrechen reicht auch dann noch wennst ein konkretes Problem hast. Mit NG bist Du sicher nicht falsch aufgestellt, ansonsten gibts was den Teichbau betrifft so viele Meinungen wie Teiche. Ganz sicher hätte man alles gans anders bauen können aber jetzt ist's schon fertig und das wichtigste ist ein bisschen Geduld dass die Pflanzen anwachsen.
> Viel Spass dabei!



Hallo LIMA, das mit den unterschiedlichen Meinungen ist wirklich krass. Der Teich ist ja quasi in einer Nacht und Nebelaktion entstanden. Wenn es eine bewusstere Entscheidung gewesen wäre, hätten wir vermutlich erst gedacht und dann gemacht  Geduld?! Was ist das?



Ida17 schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Dass da noch mehr Pflanzen hinkommen wage ich nicht zu bezweifeln, ich weiß noch wie kahl mein Teich letztes Jahr am Anfang aussah
> Es gibt zwar eine Faustregel, dass nicht die gesamte Oberfläche des Teiches mit Pflanzen bedeckt sein soll, zwecks Gasaustausch, aber ich würde einfach mal ausprobieren was angeht und was nicht. Man kann natürlich ein bisschen schummeln und schon große Pflanzen kaufen (tüdellü... )



Da ich mich mit Teichpflanzen noch gar nicht beschäftigt habe, dachte ich mir auch, ich gucke mal was wo wächst und lichte dann ggf. entsprechend aus, bzw. setze um oder vielleicht auch nach. Große Pflanzen wären toll aber die waren hier nicht zu bekommen. Das Sortiment im örtlichen Pflanzenhandel war entweder sehr überschaubar oder sah nicht mehr gut aus. Darum habe ich dann letztlich online bei NaturaGart bestellt. Wir sind einfach zu spät. Danke für deinen Einwurf bezüglich, des Gasaustausches. Das hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Zettel. Ich dachte tatsächlich je grüner desto besser und je besser für die Wasserqualität.




wander-falke schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen,
> 
> Geniest erst mal die restlichen Monate der Saison16 und die Saison 17.
> Dann macht euch Gedanken im Winter 17/18 ob es viel oder wenig Arbeit war und ob der Teich geändert werden muss.
> ...



Ja, der Garten hat insgesamt richtig Nerven gekostet. Bevor ich die Kraft habe, mich mit einer Erweiterung zu befassen, muss ich auf dem Flohmarkt erstmal einen neuen Satz Nerven besorgen  Das Hauptproblem sehe ich aber in dem relativ hohem Grundwasserspiegel. Eine Absenkung ist vermutlich unverhältnismäßig teuer, wenn es überhaupt genehmigt wird. Wir wohnen direkt am Wasserschutzgebiet. Das bedeutet das ein ausreichend tiefes Gewässer ohne hin schlecht zu realisieren sein wird.

Ihr lieben, vielen Dank noch mal an jeden einzelnen von euch, für eure Gedanken und euer Willkommen.


----------



## Turbo (20. Juli 2016)

Salü Christina

Je grösser der Teich und Filter umso weniger ist der Teichbesitzer gefordert.
Je kleiner Teich und Filter desto anspruchsvoller der Unterhalt.
Jetzt kommt noch der Faktor Fisch dazu. 
Von problemlos bis zu schwierig in der Haltung.
In der Aquaristik sagt man fang mit etwas einfachem an und steigere dich zur Königsdiziplin Salzwasser Fische oder niedere Tiere wie Annemonen etc.
Auch bei den Süsswasserfischen gibt es sowas.
Bei den Teichfischen ist es ähnlich.
Kois gehören in die Königsdiziplin. 
Eine Rolls Roice Lösung an Filter etc.macht dir den Einstieg einfacher. Bei einem Haltungsfehler geht es bei Kois sofort gewaltig ins Geld.
Nach etwa 20 Jahren Aquaristik hatte ich einen Totalausfall in einem Salzwasser Aquarium. Dies nur, weil mir für einige Wochen aus beruflichen Gründen die Zeit fürs Aquarium fehlte und ein Teil der Technik versagte. Ein teurer und ärgerlicher Schaden der jahrelange Aufbauarbeiten zerstörte.
Fakt ist: Kois werdet ihr mit einem entsprechenden Aufwand vermutlich halten können. (Habe keine Koi Erfahrung)
Es wird aber eine Herausforderung. Die ist aber mit entsprechendem Aufwand sicher spassig und erfüllend.


----------



## ASSchlicki (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo Christina,

als wir unser Haus kauften habe ich meine Frau auch von einem Koiteich erst überzeugen müssen. Heute sitzt sie jeden Abend mit mir am Teich und genießt das ruhige "Segeln" der Koi im Teich. Erholung pur.


----------



## Muschelschubserin (20. Juli 2016)

ChristinaDingens schrieb:


> Danke dir! Hast du vielleicht mal den Link zu deinem Teich?



Hallo Christina, 

leider nein. .....
Habe nur einige Fotos gespeichert (gerade mal ein paar aus diesem Jahr hochgeladen).
Wir sind noch lange nicht fertig......haben diese Woche einen Zaun montiert und der Teichrand muss auch noch gestaltet werden. (Man sieht ja u. a. noch viel Folie)...
Leider fehlt gerade die Zeit. 

Und trotzdem genießen wir den Teich.


----------



## domserv (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo Christina,

herzlich willkommen im Forum. Ich bin auch Teichanfänger und noch nicht so lange hier im Forum, habe aber schon wirklich gute Tipps mitgenommen. Mein Teich ist etwas kleiner und eigentlich wollte ich gar keine Fische und auch keine Technik am Teich. Jetzt hat sich ein einsamer Fisch bei uns im Teich angesiedelt. Keine Ahnung wo der her kommt und auch kein Ahnung was das mal wird. Ist noch relativ klein. Aber wenn man ihn abends beobachtet, bekommt man doch Lust auf mehr Fische.



Vielleicht könnt ihr ja mit ein paar __ Moderlieschen „klein“ anfangen. Und wenn’s dann nicht ausreicht, kann man ja immer noch andere Fische einsetzen. Aber dann hat man schon mal Erfahrung mit den Fischen und der Filtertechnik.



Gruß

Jimi


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Juli 2016)

Wie Du schon lesen konntest, raten Dir hier viele von Koi in Eurem Teich ab!

Euer Teich ist von der Tiefe  nicht für Koi und deren Haltung geeignet.
Sie werden oft klein gekauft, vermehren sich..werden größer...mehr Futter...

Teichtiefe und ggf. Volumen wird bei Koi benötigt, um diese z.B. in sauerstoffarmen Zeiten (hohe Sommertemp. oder im Winter mit Eis oben drüber) überhaupt über die Runden zu bekommen....und da ist euer Teich mit 1,2m zu flach.
Da könnt ihr Euch gerne noch in Koi-Teich-Foren anmelden und explizit nachfragen.
Hier z.b. koi-live.de oder http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/index.php?sid=25747635a9417de8453f5459d6fe02a1
Aber es gibt auch hier sicher Leutchen mit mehr als drei Koi (wie ich) und dazu mehr Erfahrung.

Deswegen der Rat zu diesen sehr netten Schwarmfischen:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/index.php?sid=25747635a9417de8453f5459d6fe02a1

----------
Kurz zu meiner Meinung zu GaLa-Firmen und Teichbau:
Viele buddeln Trichter, Folie rein, Kies rein....Teich fertig....bezahlt und weg...


ChristinaDingens schrieb:


> So eine kleine Oase, entwickelt sich vermutlich schnell in eine Mücken und Algenfalle. Das war jedenfalls die Argumentation unseres GaLa Menschen.



Und das erklärt wohl, dass der GaLa Mensch leider keine Ahnung von Teichen hat.
Diese entwickeln sich nämlich auch ohne Fische zu einem eigenen Ökosystem, wo Mückenlarven wenig Chancen haben...

Die Algenfalle könnte sich durchaus in den Sedimentfallen in den Kies-Zwischenräumen entwickeln.
----------------


ChristinaDingens schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen Faden, der sich vielleicht mit schlechten Erfahrungen bzw. überhaupt mit Erfahrungen mit diesem __ Filtersystem beschäftigt?



Diese Filter hatte ich nur kurz auf dem Dachboden.....gebraucht erworben und dann weiterverkauft.....
Bei mir Faultier werkelt ein Trommelfilter- was aber einen nicht unwesentichen finanziellen und baulichen Aufwand bedeutet.

Prinzipiell ist es bei Euch ein gepumpter Filter- Pumpe im Teich fördert das Schmutzwasser in die Höhe in den Filter.
Grobfiltermodul- schräges Grobsieb...
HF24- horizontal durchströmte Filtermatten
darunter die HF 8 etc. sind praktisch Rieselfilter- also vertikal durchströmt

Viele Teichler kommen mit "Schwammfiltern" an kleinen Teichen gut zu recht.
Bei Fischbesatz etc. wollen dann viele keine Schwämme mehr ausquetschen und bauen auf Schwerkraftfiltertechnik um (und dazu muß die Folie wieder teilweise raus.....)

Wie hoch der Aufwand zum Reinigen sein wird, ist vom Teich und Fischbesatz abhängig.
Dazu könnt ihr bitte hier Eure Erfahrungen sammeln und preisgeben.

Für mehr Informationen zu den Filtern kann Euch die Suchfunktion hier helfen: "Naturagart" z.B. oder HF24 ...
oder auch im NG-Forum- wo eben NG- spezielle Tips zu finden sind:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...obfilter-funktion-ok-oder-konstruktionsfehler
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...sch-und-schwimmteiche/6900-grobfilter?start=6
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...iche/18800-frage-erfahrung-mit-langzeitfilter
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...chwimmteiche/18547-naturagart-filter-reinigen

----------------

Lasst Euch nicht entmutigen, verwirren.
Den Teich genießen und Koi beim Händler lassen (auch wenn Die ganz sicher Euren Teich für ganz viel Fisch super geeignet halten....)
ggf. keine oder die süßen Kleinen Fische rein...

Und bitte schön berichten über den Teichzustand und die Pump- und Filteranlage!


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juli 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Deswegen der Rat zu diesen sehr netten Schwarmfischen:
> http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/index.php?sid=25747635a9417de8453f5459d6fe02a1
> 
> ----------


Ich glaube der Link ist daneben gegangen....meintest du diesen ?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/goldelritze.41969/
Tamy gibt ab´n Abhohler bestimmt welche ab. Das ist die mit dem Reitstall und den Jungvögeln


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Juli 2016)

Ja, sorry.
Ich meinte die netten Notropis von Trampelkraut, der übrigens 2 Stück NG Filter parallel zu laufen hat:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schubunkin-im-schwimmteich.45667/page-9


----------



## ChristinaDingens (24. Juli 2016)

Heute ist mir das erste Mal (von den Wasserkäfern mal abgesehen) neues Leben im Teich aufgefallen. Mit den unauffälligen __ Libellen fing es an.
 
Libellen haben mich schon immer fasziniert. In meinem Reitverein gibt es einen See an dem sich immer viele Libellen getummelt haben. Als Kind habe ich da oft stunden gesessen und sie beobachtet.  Als ich vorhin nochmal draußen war, war die Freude groß. Wir haben einen ersten Untermieter. Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass es so schnell gehen würde.

 

@ThorstenC  und @Tottoabs , vielen Dank für den ganzen Input, mir qualmt der Kopf. 
Mein Mann will unbedingt Fische....er nervt mich jeden Tag. Die Koi sind hoffentlich vom Tisch. Er hat wohl tatsächlich einen Händler gefunden, der ihm ebenfalls dringend von dem Besatz mit Koi abgeraten hat. Der Händler ist mir jetzt schon sympathisch. Nächste Woche fahren wir mal hin und hören, zu was er dann letztlich rät. Ich werde berichten. Vielleicht packt meinen Mann ja tatsächlich das Fieber. Gegen einen größeren Teich hätte ich nichts. Wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre, hätten wir jetzt einen Schwimmteich


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

ChristinaDingens schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre, hätten wir jetzt einen Schwimmteich



Das ist ja mal eine Ansage 

Wollte nur vorbei schauen und 

Herzlich Willkommen

sagen ...

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Juli 2016)

ChristinaDingens schrieb:


> Gegen einen größeren Teich hätte ich nichts. Wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre, hätten wir jetzt einen Schwimmteich


Wenn Platz ist dann den alten Teich lassen und daneben einen neuen Bauen


----------



## ChristinaDingens (1. Aug. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn Platz ist dann den alten Teich lassen und daneben einen neuen Bauen



Du hast die besten Ideen *gg* 
Nee, ich fürchte das wird so nicht funktionieren. Wir müssten dann schon echte Fakten schaffen. Ich denke die Reise wird in einigen Jahren wohl tatsächlich in Richtung größerer Teich gehen und dann muss der kleine leider weichen. Wir haben bei der Fischfarm Schubert mittlerweile Regenbogenelritzen, 4 Japanische Drachenfische und __ Moderlieschen gekauft und eingesetzt. Jetzt wo die da sind, redet mein Mann wieder von Koi....... Vielleicht lasse ich ihn einfach mal ins offene Messer laufen und bestehe dann, den Fischen zu liebe auf ein entsprechendes Gewässer


----------



## ChristinaDingens (1. Aug. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal eine Ansage
> 
> Wollte nur vorbei schauen und
> 
> ...


Danke Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Aug. 2016)

ChristinaDingens schrieb:


> Regenbogenelritzen


Werner einer bei uns im Forum züchtet die in großen Stiel.......schätze mal Schubert bezieht die auf von Ihm.......mach mal spart eine eine kurze Frage etwas Geld.

such mal nach den Beiträgen von wp-3d, das ist der Werner und sein Sohn der Michael. Kannst auch nach Googel. Der Verschickt auch wenn du noch ein paar mehr gaben möchtest.
Das ist seine Seite http://www.wp-3d.de/ bzw.
http://www.wp-3d.de/regenbogenelritze---regenbogen-shiner---notropis-chrosomus---regenbogenorfe.html

Wenn du noch welche möchtest dann schreib Ihn am besten an......schick sind auch die Bilder von seinem Teich............das ist klares Wasser
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/dscf5378-1-jpg.134258/
aus dem Beitrag
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vlcvf-filterung-durch-leggings.42523/#post-467044

Bei Schubert war ich auch schon.


----------



## BumbleBee (3. Aug. 2016)

Moin moin Christina,

ich kann sowas von mitfühlen, ich habe im Grunde das Gleiche durch wie Du. Nur dass bei uns ich diejenige war, die dann doch Fische wollte, zunächst 5 Goldelritzen. Dann dauerte es bis zu den ersten 2 Koi genau 4 Wochen. Nun haben wir glücklicherweise wenigstens 1,20 m reale Tiefe aber der Werdegang lief auch zunächst über den Galabauer (ging total in die Hose), danach alles so gut es ging geändert auf "kann man so lassen", dann aufgestockt mit Vliesfilter, Biostufe und guter UV, vernünftigen Pumpen und *zack* da waren´s plötzlich 9 Koi. Die waren alle anfangs recht klein (10-12 cm).

Heute sind die (gekauften) Koi 40-50 cm, schnackefett und handzahm. Die fressen mir aus der Hand, besonders gut geht das mit gekochten Nudeln  Eigenen Nachwuchs gibt es auch bereits, 6 davon haben im Teich überlebt und sind heute ca. 6cm groß.
Ich kann Dir versichern, es gibt wirklich selten was Schöneres, als an einem Sommertag am Teichrand zu sitzen, den Koi beim ruhigen "segeln" durchs Wasser zuzusehen. Das ist wie ein Erholungscrashkurs.

Kurz gesagt: Ich würde Euch empfehlen, ein wenig Gras über die Sache wachsen zu lassen, bis Ihr neuen Elan habt. Aber dann ran an den Speck und richtig machen.

Bezgl. Grundwasser: Wir leben hier auch im Hochmoor (Hohes Venn) und haben die gleichen Probleme. Ich habe das Problem zum Nutzen gemacht, in dem ich unter die Teichfolie ein Drainagesystem gebaut habe, welches das eintretende Wasser in einen 500 er KG Schacht führt. (http://www.hornbach.de/shop/KG-Rohr-DN-500-Laenge-2-00m/8042038/artikel.html?varCat=S1672##v8042036) Ist nicht billig das Dingen, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck ganz wunderbar. Darin steht eine Tauchpumpe, die ab einem gewissen Wasserstand das Wasser abpumpt. Und zwar läuft das bei mir überwiegend IN den Teich, da dieses Wasser ziemlich sauer ist und ich nur mit Leitungs und Regenwasser den PH weit über 8 hätte. Auf diese Weise reguliert sich das ganz gut und ich hab nie Probleme mit Verdunstung im Sommer. Ich hab Muschelgrit zur Pufferung, bisher liegt er aber immernoch unberührt da, sprich es hat bisher keine Probleme mit zu saurem Wasser gegeben. Mit einem Regler kann man das Wasser aber auch wegleiten, bei uns wird´s dann einfach ins Hausdrainagesystem gepumpt und damit in die Zisterne bzw. Abwasser.

Wenn neu dann rate ich Euch, den Kies bzw. die Kullersteine wegzulassen bzw. bei den größeren die Zwischenräume auszufüllen. Das sieht jetzt noch schön aus, à la Bergsee, aber spätestens nächsten Frühling habt ihr da Schnodder drin und in der Folge dessen geht der Algenkampf los. Und Kieselsteine zu reinigen ist `ne Strafarbeit. Da tut Ihr Euch auf Dauer keinen Gefallen mit.

Die Pflanzen sehen aus, als stünden sie in dem Kies? So blank? Nur mit dem Erdballen aus dem Topf?
Das klappt nicht, die gehen ein. Ich hab das Gleiche mit Lavakies durch. (GalabauerseiDank!) Die Pflanzen müssen in einem vernünftigen Substrat stehen, ich hab anstatt dessen normalen Estrichsand genommen. (Ja, genau. Den Teich komplett abgelassen, alles ausgeschaufelt, Sand reingeschaufelt, alle Pflanzen wieder einzeln rein, Wasser marsch, Bier aufgemacht, 2 Wochen den Rücken kuriert)
Geht wunderbar, braucht allerdings auch Einlaufzeit am Anfang. Also im ersten Jahr keinen Urwald erwarten. Ist by the way auf für die Bakterienfauna besser, weil die viel mehr Siedlungsoberfläche hat.

Am Filter würde ich auf keinen Fall sparen, dann lieber noch ein Jahr warten bis die nötige Knete beisammen ist, oder gebraucht kaufen. Kleinanzeigen hat immer mal was, gilt auch für UV. Biostufe kann man (falls nicht im Filter integriert) leicht selber bauen.

Genau so verhält es sich mit dem Rohrquerschnitt: viel hilft viel! Ich hab hier 1 1/2", das ist aus heutiger Sicht viel zu klein! Die Pumpe kann ihr Potential nicht bringen weil der Wasserfluss durch die engen Rohre limitiert wird. Bei mir sind´s die schwarzen Geringelten, die man nach einem Jahr bereits nicht mehr biegen kann, ohne dass sie einreißen. Grottig.

Teichtiefe und Winterschutz: Bei uns (450m über NN) werden die Winter mitunter ziemlich kalt, ich decke daher den Teich ab November mit Teichbällen ab. (https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-pe-bälle/k0) Durch die Zwischenräume kann weiterhin Gasaustausch stattfinden, aber die Oberfläche wird sehr gut gegen die Kälte isoliert, das Wasser war bei mir noch nie kälter als 7 grad. Zudem hat das Grundwasser aus dem Schacht auch bei -20 grad Außentemp. eine absolute Minimumtemperatur von 13,1 grad (hab ich keine Erklärung für). Kommt also zusätzlich nochmal gut.

Also, es ist wiedemal ein Roman geworden, sorry dafür.  Aber ich hab so ziemlich jeden Mist durch, daher kann ich Dir gerne mit Rat zu Seite stehen. Bei uns wird´s übrigens auch Teichbauprojekt 2.0, bzw. Seebauprojekt - entweder bereits in diesem Herbst, oder spätestens nächstes Frühjahr. Wir könnten uns ja dann gegenseitig betüdeln, was "wir uns da angetan haben"  Letztlich kann´s aber nur besser werden.

Viele liebe Grüße aus der Eifel - Jessy

Das ist der IST Zustand heute. Der Teich ist im 3. Jahr.

 

Und dessen Herrschaften:

 .....habba habba...

  ..und los geht die Schmatzerei.


----------



## ChristinaDingens (3. Aug. 2016)

Liebe Jessy, ich danke dir für die Mühe und deine tollen Anregungen. Ich bin dir für deinen Roman sehr Dankbar! Da ist wirklich viel Input dabei, der uns sicher helfen wird, wenn wir Teich 2.0 planen werden. Der Oberkracher ist, dass ich meinen GaLa Mann ständig gefragt habe, ob es nicht eine Möglichkeit gäbe dem Grundwasser irgendwie Herr zu werden. Als Einzige Antwort kam, dass er uns gerne für Summe XY ne Grundwasserabsenkung bastelt Auf meine Frage ob man nicht eine Art Drainage legen könne, die dann in die vorhandene Hausdrainage geführt werden könnte, wurde nur gelacht.... Das Grundwasser Problem hat auch die bodennahe Versenkung des Inground Trampolins verhindert. Nun haben wir darunter quasi einen zweiten Teich. 
Euer Schmuckstück ist genau mein Ding! Euer Teich sieht wirklich wunderschön aus. Täte ich sofort so nehmen
Wir haben die Pflanzen auf anraten von Naturagart in Sandstrümpfe gesteckt. Einfach Nylon Kniestrümpfe mit Sand gefüllt und die um den Wurzelballen gewickelt. Das scheint bisher jedenfalls einigermassen gut zu funktionieren.
Unglaublich wie Handzahm die Koi werden. Tolle Fots der "Raubtierfütterung". *gg*

@Tottoabs Danke für die ganzen Links! Das sind doch mal tolle Tips. Ich bin gespannt wohin der Fischwahnsinn uns noch führt.  Ich habe keine Ahnung wie solche Fischfarmen so sein müssen aber er ist schon krass wie viele Fische sich da in den Becken tummelten. Ich bin für so etwas wohl einfach zu sehr Mädchen und kann das nicht aus der rein praktischen Sicht betrachten.


----------



## ChristinaDingens (3. Aug. 2016)

Gerade vergessen, so sieht das mit den Strümpfen aus: 
Optisch gefällt mir das noch sehr gut, weil es wie Stein aussieht. Man muss schon genau hinsehen und es lässt sich im Flachwasser gut abdecken. 
Die Pflanzen scheinen gut darin zu wurzeln.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (4. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Christina,

Es gibt allerdings noch die Möglichkeit in die Höhe zu bauen damit dann die Tiefe für die Koi erreicht werden könnte. Ok es ist dann nicht mehr Naturnah sondern Altersgerecht. 

LG Heike


----------



## Michael H (4. Aug. 2016)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Hallo Christina,
> 
> Es gibt allerdings noch die Möglichkeit in die Höhe zu bauen damit dann die Tiefe für die Koi erreicht werden könnte. Ok es ist dann nicht mehr Naturnah sondern Altersgerecht.
> 
> LG Heike


Hallo Heike 
Willst du jetzt damit sagen das wir alles alte Knacker sind ....


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (4. Aug. 2016)

Michael noch nicht aber wir sind auf dem Weg.

LG Heike


----------



## supmo1969 (4. Aug. 2016)

Heute schon an morgen denken oder auch bauen.
Jünger werden wir leider nicht.
Schönen Abend an euren Teichen oder Teichbaustellen


----------



## petulus (5. Jan. 2017)

Hallo 
Habe eben den beitrag mal gelesen. Ich weis zwar nicht warum immer alle auf Naturgat meckern
Ich abe den Langzeitfilter mit einem 36 w UV lampe  
habe klasklares Wasser (10000 - 11000l )
Habe seit ca 8 Jahren  7 Kois und einpaar andere Fische im  im Teich und dies  zur Zeit ohne probleme


----------



## troll20 (5. Jan. 2017)

petulus schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar nicht warum immer alle auf Naturgat meckern


Vermutlich weil die Erfahrung anderer Nutzer nicht so positiv sind 
Aber fakt ist das gepumpte System, also über Wasserspiegel, unnötig Energie verschwenden.


----------

